# tsst corp cd/dvdw ts-h552d driver bad



## pickingmybanjo (Sep 8, 2008)

Both my rom drives are displaying this message (Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39). Can anyone help. A web site to go to to download new drivers? I do not have a disc or software. I tried to look up a torrent file and yielded no results. Please help!


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/FIRMWARE/Samsung/Samsung-TS-H552D0-TG00.shtml


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try removing the upper and lower filters
scroll down to how here
http://support.microsoft.com/?scid=kb;en-us;314060&x=12&y=13#


----------

